# Pinon Pointe question



## Tucsonadventurer (May 24, 2018)

My sister is looking at a resale week unit 1413. Does anyone know if there is any view from there. I know it's not near the pool but not sure the best way to get more specific information on the actual unit


----------



## echino (May 24, 2018)

I would not recommend unit 1413. It's on the first floor, and not in a best location. Likely no views and basement-like. You can look it it using Google Earth and judge for yourself.


----------



## echino (May 24, 2018)

Here is a screenshot from Google Earth showing unit 1413.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 25, 2018)

ok thank you. We will keep looking


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 25, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> ok thank you. We will keep looking


Prime views will be on the 2nd or 3rd floors in Buildings 1-5. Those units will afford you a view of Snoopy Rock and a wonderful panorama of downtown Sedona in the foreground, backed by an array of Red Rocks formations.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 25, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Prime views will be on the 2nd or 3rd floors in Buildings 1-5. Those units will afford you a view of Snoopy Rock and a wonderful panorama of downtown Sedona in the foreground, backed by an array of Red Rocks formations.


They found one in bldg 1 so now we wait to see if Hyatt passes on it. Fingers crossed


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 2, 2018)

echino said:


> View attachment 6823
> I would not recommend unit 1413. It's on the first floor, and not in a best location. Likely no views and basement-like. You can look it it using Google Earth and judge for yourself.





WalnutBaron said:


> Prime views will be on the 2nd or 3rd floors in Buildings 1-5. Those units will afford you a view of Snoopy Rock and a wonderful panorama of downtown Sedona in the foreground, backed by an array of Red Rocks formations.



Hi looking at Google Earth it appears the 1st floor units in bldgs 2-5 are on the ground level, not below ground.  I see the parking is right outside the enclosed 1st level patio.
Would you recommend the 1st floor units in bldgs 2-5?  Thanks!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 2, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Hi looking at Google Earth it appears the 1st floor units in bldgs 2-5 are on the ground level, not below ground.  I see the parking is right outside the enclosed 1st level patio.
> Would you recommend the 1st floor units in bldgs 2-5?  Thanks!


No, for two primary reasons: 1) the main view will be of the parking lot; 2) you don't have a whole lot of privacy with people walking right past you, separated by a six-foot fence.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 4, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> No, for two primary reasons: 1) the main view will be of the parking lot; 2) you don't have a whole lot of privacy with people walking right past you, separated by a six-foot fence.



Thanks Baron.  I'm just view window shopping  
A Pinon Point unit would be nice to have but not something I can justify at present...


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 6, 2018)

To Pinion Point owners:

Do you use your unit points mainly to exchange internally to other Hyatt resorts during CUP period?
If you have an annual unit, how often do you use it to stay at Pinion Point, (regardless of the week you own) ?
For example, do you stay at Pinion 1 out of every 2-3 years? 4-5?  hardly ever-never?

thanks!


----------



## DAman (Sep 6, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> To Pinion Point owners:
> 
> Do you use your unit points mainly to exchange internally to other Hyatt resorts during CUP period?
> If you have an annual unit, how often do you use it to stay at Pinion Point, (regardless of the week you own) ?
> ...


I’m there once every two to three years. I’ve tried to use my HRPP week but life has gotten in the way. I’m going back again next April. It’s a great place and I love Sedona too. And DW loves Sedona too. 

I’m a big fan of trying to use my CUP points to stay at Hyatt.  Luckily I have three within 200 miles of the Bay Area. But I usually end up with EEE points to use in II. Not a bad problem to have.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 6, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> To Pinion Point owners:
> 
> Do you use your unit points mainly to exchange internally to other Hyatt resorts during CUP period?
> If you have an annual unit, how often do you use it to stay at Pinion Point, (regardless of the week you own) ?
> ...


We use our Pinon Pointe week in 3 years out of 4 simply because we love Sedona. This year, we were able to land a trade into Ka'anapali in December. Nice trade! We will be using our Sedona week again in 2019.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Sep 7, 2018)

We go every year to Sedona and still use part of the lock off to trade... we traded into kaanapalli last year at this time


----------



## Ianneyan (Sep 11, 2018)

How about unit 821?  Is there a decent view from there?


----------



## Ianneyan (Sep 11, 2018)

Ianneyan said:


> How about unit 821?  Is there a decent view from there?


Actually, just saw in another thread that building 8 does not have optimal views.


----------



## Renzo (Sep 14, 2018)

Is Pinon pointe a good trader? Does it exchange well to highlands inn or siesta key internally with Hyatt point system?
Im thinking about resale here, maintenance seems lower than others. How about hacienda in Puerto Rico?


----------



## echino (Sep 14, 2018)

All Hyatt timeshare points have equal trading power, regardless of the property, both internally in Hyatt and in II.


----------



## Renzo (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you. I see a few in redweek with 1880 points for a couple of thousands. I’m guess guessing it has to be hard to go to Hawaii or siesta key.....


----------



## echino (Sep 14, 2018)

Hawaii and Siesta Key are hard to get. Buy where you want to stay. Especially with Hyatt's fixed weeks.

While I see resale Hawaii weeks, I've never seen Siesta Key weeks for sale. There is some kind of fractional ownership structure there, not straight weeks.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Another Pinion Point question:  there is another 1400 point week on eBay describing the deeded unit as 206A by “VacationsForLess”.  This unit apparently does not exist, but the seller says that is how it is described in the deed, and that all that really matters is the 1400 point description.  The seller didn’t seem concerned about the incorrect description.  Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 27, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> Another Pinion Point question:  there is another 1400 point week on eBay describing the deeded unit as 206A by “VacationsForLess”.  This unit apparently does not exist, but the seller says that is how it is described in the deed, and that all that really matters is the 1400 point description.  The seller didn’t seem concerned about the incorrect description.  Any ideas what is going on?


No idea what "206A" is, but the seller is wrong when they say that "all that really matters is the 1400 points"--especially at Pinon Pointe. Views are critical. Buildings 1-5 with 2nd or 3rd floor units will be most highly prized with views of Snoopy Rock and other amazing red rock formations. Buildings 6 and 7 overlook a parking lot and a cell phone tower. All other units face west, which is either into a landscaped gully or a less-desirable view of the Red Rocks. So it's most important that, if you think you want the unit, you find out which unit the deed is assigned to.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 28, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> No idea what "206A" is, but the seller is wrong when they say that "all that really matters is the 1400 points"--especially at Pinon Pointe. Views are critical. Buildings 1-5 with 2nd or 3rd floor units will be most highly prized with views of Snoopy Rock and other amazing red rock formations. Buildings 6 and 7 overlook a parking lot and a cell phone tower. All other units face west, which is either into a landscaped gully or a less-desirable view of the Red Rocks. So it's most important that, if you think you want the unit, you find out which unit the deed is assigned to.


Thank you WB!!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 28, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> Thank you WB!!


At your service, dagger


----------



## Sapper (Sep 28, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> Another Pinion Point question:  there is another 1400 point week on eBay describing the deeded unit as 206A by “VacationsForLess”.  This unit apparently does not exist, but the seller says that is how it is described in the deed, and that all that really matters is the 1400 point description.  The seller didn’t seem concerned about the incorrect description.  Any ideas what is going on?



Pinion Point has an odd way of doing the unit number in the contract vs actual unit number. I’ve called the property before, and they transfer me over to sales, who could decifer the actual unit number from the other number.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 30, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> At your service, dagger


WB, is it true that there are no elevators at Pinion Point?  I just read this today, but find it hard to believe...


----------



## echino (Sep 30, 2018)

There is an elevator in the lobby building, but it doesn't help with access to the units which otherwise require using stairs.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 30, 2018)

echino said:


> There is an elevator in the lobby building, but it doesn't help with access to the units which otherwise require using stairs.


So if we were interested in buying a resale week, it would have to be a first floor unit.  Are these wheelchair accessible, or are there steps into them as well?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 30, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> WB, is it true that there are no elevators at Pinion Point?  I just read this today, but find it hard to believe...


Not true. I am aware of at least one elevator accessible through the lobby. I'm not sure about the location of elevators elsewhere throughout the resort.


----------



## echino (Sep 30, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> So if we were interested in buying a resale week, it would have to be a first floor unit.  Are these wheelchair accessible, or are there steps into them as well?



Not necessarily. Some second or third floor units require no stairs.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 1, 2018)

echino said:


> Not necessarily. Some second or third floor units require no stairs.


That's true. All of the 3rd floor units in Buildings 1-5 do not require stairs from the elevator through the lobby. Those are also the units with the best views on the resort, in my opinion.


----------



## Pathways (Oct 2, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> So if we were interested in buying a resale week, it would have to be a first floor unit.  Are these wheelchair accessible, or are there steps into them as well?



There are *very* few units at PP that don't have stairs. Many have only one step or two, but they are still steps. There are 11 units on the top level (131,132,133.......531,532) of buildings 1-5.  (middle number means level 3 which has the fewest steps.  Of those 11, I think only 3 or 4 have no steps at all. 532 I think has 8, 131 has 5.   

(Actually, level one is accessed from the parking lot rather that the 'resort/pool' level, they might not have steps, you would need to check)

Some buildings have fewest steps on the lower level, and some it is the upper level.

A phone call to the resort would help, but with specific needs, I would not buy without taking an onsite visit.


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 4, 2018)

Pathways said:


> There are *very* few units at PP that don't have stairs. Many have only one step or two, but they are still steps. There are 11 units on the top level (131,132,133.......531,532) of buildings 1-5.  (middle number means level 3 which has the fewest steps.  Of those 11, I think only 3 or 4 have no steps at all. 532 I think has 8, 131 has 5.
> 
> (Actually, level one is accessed from the parking lot rather that the 'resort/pool' level, they might not have steps, you would need to check)
> 
> Some buildings have fewest steps on the lower level, and some it is the upper level.



I agree, there seems to be a few steps everywhere.  DH and I  briefly visited the resort last week, and took pictures which I'll upload later (they're on both our phones).
Buildings 1-5 may have entrances on the top 3rd level, but the parking closest to the units are way below the buildings.  Bldgs 6-8 first floor appear to be at street level.
There are steps up to the pool and hot tub areas.  If you're mobility challenged or in wheelchair or walker, it might be a very long ways around to find a path without steps. Pinon Pointe is built on top of a couple of hillocks, so there's not a substantial amount of level ground as you would find in a resort in say Scottsdale. Sorry.


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone.  We always stay at the Wyndham Sedona which is very wheelchair friendly, but were considering buying a Pinion Point week due to higher Hyatt quality and it’s superior location.  Next trip there we will tour the property, but it sounds as if it’s not a very handicap accessible resort.


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 6, 2018)

dagger,

Just saw your listing.  I know the Pinon Pointe, intimately.  There is an elevator from the lobby.  They have unit 232 which is ADA, no steps, third floor........if you exit unit and go toward club house, you can access the pool and the "resort level"
There is a broker that contacted me last week about that unit having a resale.  If you are still interested, advise 
Week 20, 2000 points


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 12, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> WB, is it true that there are no elevators at Pinion Point?  I just read this today, but find it hard to believe...


I think that there is a single elevator at the lobby.  But the property is built on a hill side so there is a bunch of up and down.


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 12, 2018)

There is an elevator in the lobby. It goes to the 3rd floor. From there it leads to many units that have direct wheel chair access.
Rooms 1221, 1222, 1121 and 1122 have either no steps or one step.
Units 131,132,133,231,232 are similar. 232 is setup handicap. From those units there is a path that can lead to rear parking area(no steps) The path also leads to activity center and pool area. Again easily accessable.
These units are in the first section.
The path has a gentle rise.


----------



## Edward Druy (Oct 13, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> WB, is it true that there are no elevators at Pinion Point?  I just read this today, but find it hard to believe...


That is true. If you have mobility problems, it is important to find a unit with few stairs. Staff is always available to help with luggage, groceries, etc. Some of the units have fairly significant steps to climb or descend.


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 13, 2018)

The following info is for anyone's use, the info is fact, not conjecture, not for debate. Hyatt Pinon Pointe has two sections the old section, known as phase one.  Phase one is also the area for main desk and registration.  It is also where the activity center is.  Phase two(newer) is off to the left side, most units have many steps. 

Upon registering(in lobby, no steps)  you can request units that are ADA(unit 232,231 or 531). These units have the best view. You can take the elevator from the lobby to the third floor.(No steps).  Upon leaving the building on the third floor you  take the Y in the path. If you take the left fork, you come upon building 12(has one step) then you approach building 11......unit 1122 has no steps.

If you take the right fork you are on the "snoopy view side.  The first unit you come upon with no steps is 133. Then you run into 231 and 232(ADA no steps).  Then you come to building 331 and 332......no steps. Then 432, no steps and then 531(ADA no steps).

The path, left or right has no steps and encircles the activity center and pool.  There is some incline(gentle at worst).Either road you travel,  the path leads around to the upper rear entrance to the activity center, barbecue area(no steps).  From there you can enter the activity center(no steps).  Once inside the activity center(no steps in the center), you can exit to the pool with ADA support for pool usage.  From that center you can enjoy the fire pit(no steps).  You can also enjoy two hot tubs.

In the activity center there is a beautiful work out room and also meeting rooms etc.  Along with locker rooms and steam/sauna. They also offer complimentary coffee and tea in the morning(no steps). You can check out pool towels, games and even a rope.(no steps)

So one final note.  If you decide not to take the elevator, you can drive to the rear parking lot behind building 6 and 7.  There is handicap parking and the access is to the same path(loop) that encircles the activity center.  If you park in the designated handicap spots near building 5, the distance to the ADA unit 531(no steps), is actually only 30-40 feet to your front door.

If you ask for 531(ADA) and unit 432(non ADA), the elevation from the parking lot in rear, the room and the entrance to the Pueblo activity center is no more than a 5 feet elevation change.

Pinon Pointe is well planned for all its guests.  Jami the property manager is over the top as is all the staff.  

To assure yourself of getting one of these units, request it upon making your reservation and then  just call ahead, about 1 week and speak to Sonja or Victoria, they will give it the "Hyatt Best try.

Hope this info is clear and all concerned have a clear path to a wonderful time.


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Colorado Ski said:


> The following info is for anyone's use, the info is fact, not conjecture, not for debate. Hyatt Pinon Pointe has two sections the old section, known as phase one.  Phase one is also the area for main desk and registration.  It is also where the activity center is.  Phase two(newer) is off to the left side, most units have many steps.
> 
> Upon registering(in lobby, no steps)  you can request units that are ADA(unit 232,231 or 531). These units have the best view. You can take the elevator from the lobby to the third floor.(No steps).  Upon leaving the building on the third floor you  take the Y in the path. If you take the left fork, you come upon building 12(has one step) then you approach building 11......unit 1122 has no steps.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a detailed description of Pinion Point.  We definitely want to stay there and will request one of the ADA units!!


----------



## pgizzi (Oct 14, 2018)

DAman said:


> I’m there once every two to three years. I’ve tried to use my HRPP week but life has gotten in the way. I’m going back again next April. It’s a great place and I love Sedona too. And DW loves Sedona too.
> 
> I’m a big fan of trying to use my CUP points to stay at Hyatt.  Luckily I have three within 200 miles of the Bay Area. But I usually end up with EEE points to use in II. Not a bad problem to have.



Hi-new to researching Hyatt and time shares in general.  Would you explain these acronyms below?

HHRP
CUP Points
EEE points


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 14, 2018)

My suggestion is that you log into your Hyatt Account.  The updated site is very descriptive.

When you get in, select Member Resources and scroll down to page 46, 47 and 49 

If you are not an owner go to: www.hyatt.com/vacations/clubhouse/pdf/fixed_week.pdf


----------



## DAman (Oct 14, 2018)

pgizzi said:


> Hi-new to researching Hyatt and time shares in general.  Would you explain these acronyms below?
> 
> HHRP
> CUP Points
> EEE points



HHRP-is the week I own--and the specific unit
CUP-Club use points-what I get when I don't use my HHRP week
EEE-External exchange points-when I want to use my CUP points for an II(Interval International) exchange

In Hyatt all have specific meanings and uses and time frames.  

And never ever let your points go to LCUP......

LCUP-Limited Club use period-you can only use these points within 60 days of check in so they are very hard to use


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 15, 2018)

pgizzi said:


> Hi-new to researching Hyatt and time shares in general.  Would you explain these acronyms below?
> 
> HHRP
> CUP Points
> EEE points


To get educated on Hyatt, be sure to read the stickies on the Hyatt forum. Tons of good info there!


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm long overdue, but here are my pictures of Pinon Point, building 2 area:


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 3, 2018)

more pictures of pool, and phase 2 building etc:


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 3, 2018)

My Pinon Pt offer passed ROFR about 1.5 weeks ago ,  not quite 4 calendar weeks when escrow submitted it to Hyatt.  I think it passed earlier, based on some dates on the estoppel/resale affidavit.
We're buying a 2 bdrm platinum unit, week 13.

One thing I was surprised at, is Hyatt required our social security numbers in addition to signatures on the estoppel/resale affidavit.  I don't recall having to supply SSNs on other timeshares we've bought. Maybe we did have to give SSNs when we bought from Sheraton (Vistana) developer, getting a very very short term loan.  But on a resale?  Do they use SSNs as an identifier??


----------



## breezez (Nov 3, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> My Pinon Pt offer passed ROFR about 1.5 weeks ago ,  not quite 4 calendar weeks when escrow submitted it to Hyatt.  I think it passed earlier, based on some dates on the estoppel/resale affidavit.
> We're buying a 2 bdrm platinum unit, week 13.
> 
> One thing I was surprised at, is Hyatt required our social security numbers in addition to signatures on the estoppel/resale affidavit.  I don't recall having to supply SSNs on other timeshares we've bought. Maybe we did have to give SSNs when we bought from Sheraton (Vistana) developer, getting a very very short term loan.  But on a resale?  Do they use SSNs as an identifier??


I think ssn is for collection purposes if you fail to pay maintenance fees.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 3, 2018)

breezez said:


> I think ssn is for collection purposes if you fail to pay maintenance fees.


Correct. If you fail to pay maintenance fees on a timely basis, Hyatt can refer you to the credit agencies.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 3, 2018)

Ah okay.  thanks Breezez and Baron for your responses.

And thanks to all for the good info on this forum!  
All very helpful in my decision making and purchase process.


----------



## bdh (Nov 3, 2018)

SSN is only to be used for tax purposes. Involved with a Hyatt timeshare purchase as its deeded property?


----------



## cafeirene (Nov 4, 2018)

I believe outside the lobby there are no elevators but there is a route that can be taken through the lobby that might make some units accessible. Maybe someone else can verify this in case i am confusing this with another property.  That is not entirely unusual - there are no elevators at the Highlands Inn(Carmel) either. High Sierra (Incline) has eleavators in all buildings.


----------



## Colorado Ski (Nov 4, 2018)

About 15  posts up i gave a detailed explanation of this property


----------

